

I don’t do meetings. I do tweetings. - thenextweb
http://thenextweb.org/2008/09/06/i-dont-do-meetings-i-do-tweetings/
“Meetings are an addictive, highly self-indulgent activity that corporations and other large organizations habitually engage in only because they cannot masturbate” - Dave Barry
======
denglish
Makes a lot of sense. Something the big corporates should be taking heed of -
it seems the higher up the structure you go the larger percentage of your day
is consumed by the one hour meeting! A lot of the concepts remind me of the
strategies Ricardo Semler talks about in his book Maverick - a good read if
anyone's interested.

------
jacobscott
Article makes reasonable (although not exactly new) arguments for running
faster, leaner, less formal with fewer meetings and more emails.

What annoys me is the twitter part - who in their right mind would have any
sort important technical discussions over twitter? Can you imagine discussing
MySQL tweaks 140 characters at a time? Dynamic programming algorithms? I guess
some people just like to hit every nail with a social media hammer.

